# Probleme mit UTF 8 Encoding



## Mik3e (2. November 2006)

Guten Abend zusammen,

Bisher habe ich MySQL > 5.0 verwendet. Dort ist es ja kein Problem die Kollation einzustellen. In meinem Fall verwende ich UTF 8.

In meinem DB Connector setze ich das Encoding erneut auf UTF 8:
$this->_db->query("SET NAMES 'utf8'");

Allerdings dürfte es die "SET NAMES" Funktion unter MySQL 4.0 nicht mehr geben. Da ich aber jetzt wieder auf die alte Version angewiesen bin, muss ich hierfür irgendeine Lösung finden.

Hat jemand von Euch einen Vorschlag wie ich die Kollation der Tabellen unter 4.0.21 umstellen kann? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich hier keinen Zugriff auf die .cfg Files des Servers habe.

Danke & Ciao,
Mike


----------



## zeja (3. November 2006)

Wichtig ist dass auch das Character Set und die Collation der Datenbank an sich auf UTF8 stehen, falls zu der Datenbank noch Tabellen später hinzukommen sollen und dass auch eine UFT8 fähige Verbindung zu der Datenbank hergestellt wird.

Das Charset und die Collation lassen sich mit ALTER TABLE bzw. ALTER DATABASE ändern. Guck dazu am Besten ins Manual oder lass dir ne Hilfe vom MySQL Query Browser geben (Edit Table).


----------



## Mik3e (3. November 2006)

Hi,

Das ist mir schon klar.. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob das bei v 4.0.21 funktioniert!?

Ciao,
Mike


----------



## Mik3e (3. November 2006)

Genau wie ich befürchtet hatte:


```
mysql> SHOW CHARACTER SET; -> niet
mysql> SHOW COLLATION; -> niet
```

Ich kann mir also nicht mal die verfügbaren Charsets ansehen. Aber irgendwie muss das doch möglich sein. Auch bei v 4.0.21... 

Ciao,
Mike


----------

